# Tenby Mortuary



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2008)

This must be one of the most interesting one room explores I've done. Nowhere near a hospital and nestled in the middle of a housing estate and industrial buildings is this little mortuary. With the lack of fridges I can only assume that it was used by undertakers to prepare bodies for burial.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 1, 2008)

What an amazing place, its good to see both the mortuary tables still there and intact, and the sinks too. 

Very interesting that it isn't anywhere near a hospital or the like. Like the decor, not the usual mortuary decor.

Cheers DS,

 Sal


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 1, 2008)

I find it amazing that it is sited where it is and has no real protection but its condition is great, what an excellent find!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2008)

smileysal said:


> What an amazing place, its good to see both the mortuary tables still there and intact, and the sinks too.
> 
> Very interesting that it isn't anywhere near a hospital or the like. Like the decor, not the usual mortuary decor.
> 
> ...



There was even a white sheet in there too. A bit grubby but there was one there.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2008)

smileysal said:


> What an amazing place, its good to see both the mortuary tables still there and intact, and the sinks too.
> 
> Very interesting that it isn't anywhere near a hospital or the like. Like the decor, not the usual mortuary decor.
> 
> ...



We just opened the door and went it. I was so surprised it wasn't smashed up.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Like the decor, not the usual mortuary decor.



That's just what I was thinking...it's actually quite tasteful for a mortuary! 
As I'm not a fan of mortuaries I have to say that it's the pic of the light bulb with the spiders web that I like. 

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2008)

Great report as usuall DS That place looks so clean exept for that bloody great cobweb


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

King Al said:


> ...looks so clean exept for that bloody great cobweb



That's the bit I like the best!


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2008)

Well its very pritty but keep it away from me the worst is when you walk in to one face first in the dark :evil:


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2008)

Drools...! Mint! What a great find! I hope you tried the slabs out for comfort and size. I'm jealous!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh nice -indeed sounds like it's in an unusual location
Nice pictures DS

Lb


----------

